# Dubai unused work entry permit



## saifullah Khalid (Jul 13, 2014)

Assalamo Alikum!

I hope every 1 will be fine. I'm new to this forum. At first i wasn't able to post but after activation i am permitted to post. 

I have a question i want you guys if any 1 encounter with such kind of situation so kindly guide me.

I was issued a work entry permit for Dubai air port free zone by immigration department and my sponsor company was trans Guard group LLC dubai. I didn't traveled on that entry permit and later i came to know that it was issued on 14th October 2013. I applied for a tourist visa on 22nd December but was not processed and said in remarks that further documents is needed but i wasn't able to find what kind of documents they want but the tourist company gave me my application on which Trans guard group issued was written. May be after more than 70 days that entry permit wasn't cancelled.

As every entry permit become invalid after 2 months of its issuance. According to this my tourist visa need to be processed but it wasn't. I don't know why.

Later i contact the sponsor company and ask about it cancellation but they told me that it is already expired and dont need to be cancelled and you never enter to uae so you dont need to cancel cuz your passport is not stamped with residence visa.

So my question is that any body can tell why what will be the cause of not processing that tourist visa if the work entry permit is already expired, and as i confirm it with the company is it now clear and can i get a tourist visa if i apply now.

Now its almost more than 6 months gone can i apply for a tourist visa what is your expert advise kindly guide me, 
Thanks

Regards
SAIF ULLAH KHALID


----------



## zebuzed (Jul 17, 2014)

*visit visa*

Possibility is, the company might have black listed you as you have not turned up on their issued permit. They must have incurred expenses and they might just do it in retaliation.

If they have not done so, you can apply for visit or tourist visa now as your earlier entry permit would not be in the government system now.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

saifullah Khalid said:


> Assalamo Alikum!
> 
> I hope every 1 will be fine. I'm new to this forum. At first i wasn't able to post but after activation i am permitted to post.
> 
> ...


Best way to find out is apply for tourist visa. If it gets denied, the immigration department won't change their minds if you tell them that bonk from expatforum said you should get one.

Or at least ask the immigration department directly.

I don't think a company can blacklist you from subsequent visa applications if it is just an entry permit has expired because it wasn't used.


----------



## saifullah Khalid (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey Thanks To all of you.

I contacted the company and they told me that it was expired last year so I will apply for tourist visa. Moreover the company is a free zone and freezone authority bear the expense i think any how guys thanks i hope i will get it this time Inshallah. 

Regards
Saifullah


----------

